# Post miscarriage: Dark, thick and slightly smelly blood?



## BumbleBear

As some of you know, I'm currently going through a miscarriage. My active miscarriage occurred on Tuesday, and I lost the sac among huge bits and pieces. I have been bleeding a normal amount (no haemorrhaging) and cramping (a lot) since then. 

My blood has now turned very 'thick' and 'dark' and has a slight 'smell' (I'm assuming that this is because it's old blood) and the cramping continues. 
Otherwise, I feel fine and have no fever or other symptoms of infection. I did lie down a lot today, and maybe tomorrow I'll try to go for some brisk walks to get things moving in my uterus. 

I'm starting to get a bit paranoid though, thinking there may be some retained products or this is the beginning of an infection. It's weekend now, so I can't call the EPAU or my doctor. 

Has anyone experienced this? Do you have any suggestions? 

:nope:


----------



## sp92

I had "smelly" blood but no fever and felt otherwise well, but I had swabs taken at my follow-up appointment and turns out I do have an infection but I've been given antibiotics to clear it up, whatever it is. Best to get in touch with your EPU or GP when you can, they'll probably just take some samples and at least that way they can rule out an infection, or if there is something then you can get antibiotics to clear it up. I wouldn't worry too much over the weekend though hun, especially since you aren't feeling ill or feverish. xx


----------



## sowanted

I think get into your doctor when you can. It's probably all part of the process but just to be sure...

I passed darker and slight thicker than normal blood for five days. Day three was the worst (in terms of cramping). Even still, no clotting. Very odd. On day six I managed to get into the fetal care unit (this was over Easter weekend so things were all shut up for the holiday). Knew then that our fetus had died (though not sure when as I'd had no scans prior to this...I was 10 wks). Then, two days later (so exactly a week after that bleeding had started), I passed the sac. Very smelly! Its smell and appearance made it clear it was so obviously not a clot.

After that I didn't bleed at all. Had no fever. And haven't had a vaginal exam since.

Hang in there. It's not easy...the waiting, the wondering. Thinking of you!


----------

